# Java moss tribute thread - ode to its versatility!



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Pretty much self-explanatory. Post your java!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks like you love java moss!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Julio said:


> looks like you love java moss!


I suppose you could say that, Julio! Actually, Doug (Rain Frog) was asking me about growing it terrestrial so I thought I'd add some pics. Stuff will grow on cardboard if given decent humidity.


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

Stem,

I get different results from my java... grows underwater + near my waterfall and climbs up my coco fiber in the backrground... but doesn't stand up tall like yours. 

What kind of lighting / temp / humidity do you have?

I've got a bunch of 6500k daylight CFs upper 70s and almost 100% humidity.

Also, is that from the tank you constructed in august?

Thanks!


----------



## fraser2009 (Jan 4, 2009)

it is great stuff and cheap i got 100 grams dry off of ebay for a few quid. i am growing it on my backwall it seems to be doing good on one side and ok on the other.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Here's some of mine. This stuff is INCHES tall and keeps growing.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

btw... a pair of sharp scissors will not only keep the height in line it will also provide you with cuttings that can be sprinkled around the tank. these tend to grow more vigorously than store bought anyway (in my experience)

james

there are also very long handled surgical scissors with a angled cutting head made for trimming aquatic plants that work great (but are usually very expensive from $20-$400)


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

here are some pics of my Java, and Riccia growth. . . the riccia is really really thick in the center of the tank, and the java just seems to grow and take over anything wood, or like wood...

growth on the exterior of a coco hut.










haha these used to be jungle pods, but now they just look like moss covered holes, lol










another jungle pod in the process of being taken over









Riccia Growth


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

for the op, in your 3rd pic the plant towards the bottom middle of the pic which is dark green with a white center, do you know the name of this plant?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

hexentanz said:


> for the op, in your 3rd pic the plant towards the bottom middle of the pic which is dark green with a white center, do you know the name of this plant?


Not sure, I had a bunch of it in a tank I picked up and started using cuttings in other tanks. Really takes off once established, sending ground and vertical shooters everywhere.


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Is the plant in question Syngonium rayii? Lovely plant either way. (I'll post pics of my moss tomorrow... Don't whip me!)


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Marinarawr said:


> Is the plant in question Syngonium rayii? Lovely plant either way. (I'll post pics of my moss tomorrow... Don't whip me!)


That's it! Thanks for identifying. 
AJCs Virtual Frogroom: Video of the Day: Syngonium rayii


----------



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> Riccia Growth


thats not riccia.. those tiny tiny strands, on the bottom left look like it tho


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

ummm i think it is, thats how my riccia has always grown, it gets longer and turns into the stands thats you see around it, it seems like this is what happens when it gets thicker, i mean when i laid the original portions of riccia down, it was very very paper thin, now i can actually see 3/4 inch depth of riccia that it has thickened to, and the only place it grows like this is in the center of the tank where it was heavily planted, it has been growing in this manor for over a year now, and if it were some other moss, i believe that i would recognize it. The java moss is only on the surrounding areas in the tank, and you can actually see on close inspection where it meets the riccia. Im not absolutely positive on this, im no expert, but i always thought it was new riccia??

here are more pics of the riccia area


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Whatever it is.... it's awesome. 

On an off note... I finally (after about 3 years of owning my D50) read the owners manual! I was always disgusted because I'd switch it to manual but the thing still wouldn't let me take photos if I changed the aperture on the lens. Come to find out... digital cameras make no sense, and you have to change the aperture in the menu . I know it must be funny for all of you digital savvy folks... I just can't wrap my head around it. /endrant

Here's my little portion of Java. The moss near the front was kind of matted when I pulled it out of the water originally so I think that's why it's not doing so well... but it's taking really well toward the back and on the cork bark.


----------



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


>


looks like java moss on the top, some kinda territorial moss in the middle and bottom, and Utricularia graminifolia around the middle clump.. did you get these plants from someone with an aquarium? If you pulled out one of those strands which you think is riccia, does it have a tiny tiny root on the bottom?


----------



## ckreef (Aug 29, 2008)

My riccia looks just the same. It started as the longer threadlike moss and now has patches of the thicker moss in it.


----------



## gretchenellie (Aug 7, 2007)

im pretty sure this is Java moss:










this is in my 10 gallon mantella vivarium.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

Here's a bump to an old thread  I took some pics of my java moss the other day and well, I think this stuff is pretty awesome and I wanted to share. Seems like whatever I do with it it takes off like a champ. Its turned a very bright green color as it's transitioned to terrestrial.

Its gone from this in later January-ish:

















to this today:


































and this is the one that surprises me the most. If you look real close you can see a single strand of java moss that has begun growing. At the time I didn't even realize it was on there. This picture is from early february so that strand had been there for a couple weeks.








to this now:


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Great thread! I love java moss. Its like grass for vivariums.  Pics tomorrow.


----------

